# Very Scary….you have been warned



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Very Scary….you have been warned

Anyone with heart condition or pregnant, please get someone else to view it first, please notice the absence of smiley's, as I'm serious, very frightening.

You will need your sound up for the music affect, and look closely at the screen, it loads with QuickTime, and you will see a black box while it's loading, then click play after it's loaded. If you're not sure you have QuickTime on your computer follow their link on the website.

Please, if you reply, do not give it all away and spoil what is a frightening, but, for me interesting video, thanks.

Remember: sound up for the music effect and look closely, you will see it I promise you.

http://www.princeton.edu/~ccaro/mist_or_ghost2.html

MHS….Rob


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

So... they were really advertising toilet rolls....... :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Spot on Barry :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Aha! So you had problems in the trouser department too, eh, Rob?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: came close Barry, very close :lol: .............


MHS..Rob


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Excuse me....... be back in a minute!!!!!
Sid


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

You okay Sid............... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS....Rob


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I am now I have changed :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Sid


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I think I'll be getting a large laundry bill :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------

